
Pivoting back to industry from grad school - chuie
I had hoped that graduate school would introduce me to interesting engineering and analysis problems, and help me hone my C++ skills, but my experience has been more focused on wrangling undergraduates, grant writing, and doing very unintellectual work with basic simulation software. In short, I would like to return to being a C++ developer, but my skills have gotten a bit rusty over the past year away from industry.
Does anyone have any recommendations? Should I apply to internships that have the possibility of fulltime work? Shirk my current responsibilities and work through Scott Meyers and hack on some projects?
I&#x27;m sorry if this seems like a dumb thing to ask. I made the mistake of going to graduate school against the advice of just about everyone, and I learned that I shouldn&#x27;t be so intellectually stubborn.
I can send my resume and code samples to anyone interested if that will help with advice.
Thank you!
======
calcsam
Dude, just apply for full-time jobs. The market is super hot. Tell them you
thought you'd learn from grad school, but you didn't learn as much as you
hoped, so you decided to go back to industry.

